# Indoor Cat Suddenly Sneezing



## Skye_Mia (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello all! Our girl Mia started sneezing about a week ago. I wanted to wait a short while to see if it'd subside (as my allergies started picking up over the weekend, too), but it hasn't. I just called the vet today to set up an appointment, but I suppose in the meantime I was wondering if something I just noticed last night might have caused it.

A few days ago, I started noticing the new carpet in our dining area coming up where it meets the wall. Not thinking anything of it, I would just shove it back down. Well, last night, both cats were digging at the spot. I shooed them away, and as I was picking up some stray carpet fibers, I noticed that spot was actually cold and slightly damp. I lifted the carpet to look underneath, and there is no padding, just the cement floor, and there was a very strong mildew smell as soon as I lifted it.

Is there a chance that whatever mold or mildew is underneath there could be causing Mia's sneezing? Her eyes are clear, her nose isn't runny or snotty, her ears are fine, she's eating fine, etc. She's just had a lot of sneezing. And looking back, it does seem that the carpet started coming up around the same time we noticed her start sneezing.

Regardless, we're hauling her off to the vet tomorrow, but I just wanted to see if anyone knew whether mold or mildew could cause an allergic reaction in cats. That's probably why they were digging at the carpet over there - they could smell it and were probably wondering what the heck it was. Their noses are a lot more sensitive than mine, which is why I didn't even smell it until last night when I pulled the carpet up. I suppose I have them to thank. If they hadn't been digging at it, I might not have discovered the problem (which will be fixed ASAP).

Thank you in advance!


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

I just took Oscar to the vet yesterday because he had been coughing and just generally congested for the past few days. Everything was fine - no temp, lungs sounded clear, lymph nodes normal, no larnyx sensitivity. The vet put him on a low dose of antihistimine. If it didn't work we would move on to chest xrays and more tests. I gave him the first pill last night and no coughing in the middle of the night and his congestion is much better today after his morning pill!

Here in Illinois we have had the highest mold count ever so even my "dormant" allergies have been bothering me. Oscar's problems (and mine) started when we turned off the A/C and opened all of the windows, so I think we are both reacting to the mold spore count. I closed all of the windows and set up a high-end Hepa air purifier on the first floor, I think it is helping us both.

So, hopefully when you get the carpet problem solved, Mia will feel better! I look forward to their HGTV home improvement show!:lol:


----------



## Skye_Mia (Jun 20, 2012)

And see, that's what's odd. She has never had any problems of any kind whatsoever until just a few days ago. This is very out of the ordinary for her. She's a very healthy cat and we give her really good food, and it hasn't changed recently or anything like that. But yeah, now that I've discovered that icky spot, I'm kind of putting two and two together, lol.....

Hope Oscar feels better soon, too! These poor creatures are a lot closer to the ground, so they pick up all this crap that doesn't always reach us. Poor babies!

Thank you for sharing your story! Hopefully mine will go similarly to that and she'll be okay.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

How is Mia doing??

Oscar has had no problems since we started the antihistimine. We kept him on the twice daily dose for the first week and just cut back to one dose in the evening. I'm going to try to stop it next week and see how he does.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It could be her teeth... some kind of infection causing the sneezing, it could be a cold (aka, feline herpes)... it could just be the dust!

What did the vet say?


----------

